# Sore Hip Flexors



## Guest

Hi All,

I am trying to dial-in the fit on my new bike and I am fairly close. Initially, I had my saddle too far back and had quite the burning pain in the flexors the day after a good spin. The height seemed to be the same as my previous bike however I found the seat was too far back. I moved the seat (different from old seat) up about 1.5cm and it was MUCH better. I still feel some pain the next day but not as much.

Since the saddles are not identical (different shapes and lenghts), I cannot eye the same fore/aft 100%. What would cause the hip flexor pain? Could it be that my saddle might be too high? Bringing the saddle forward would lower the effective height. Could hip-flexors be stretched if the saddle was too high given the fact that I like to spin at about 120rpm? I cannot detect any rocking of the hips however I am not 100% sure. Should I move forward a touch more?

Thanks

JJ


----------



## pretender

120 seems quite high to me.


----------



## Guest

I have been riding in this manner for the past 3 to 4 years.


----------



## allison

I had wicked hip flexor problems after a big endurance mountain bike event on a new-ish bike. Turns out it was simply too small. I had to move the saddle too far back to compensate for the lack of TT to get the fit somewhere near correct.

Had to sell the small frame and re-purchase a larger one, but I haven't had any hip flexor pain since. 

I've had knee problems when my saddle was too far up/down, but that's about it.

I mainly ride mountain bikes. Had a minor fit done when I bought my road bike, haven't changed anything, but other than back/neck irritation I have had no issues.

But, if you aren't overcompensating for a short TT not sure how much more you can move the saddle forward. If not, then I say try moving in small increments. Also don't forget that if the hip flexors are irritated/inflamed they must just still be sore for a few weeks.

I'm not an expert, but just my experience!


----------



## pretender

jjspike said:


> I have been riding in this manner for the past 3 to 4 years.


It is unusually high, is all I am saying. Did you consciously decide to pedal that fast, or did it come naturally?


----------



## Guest

117 to 120 is comfortable for me as long as the bike is just right. Without look at my cadence, I felt comfortable at about 116 with the current setup. This tells me that there is something slightly off. When I turn harder efforts, I turn at about 130 to 135.

Cheers!



pretender said:


> It is unusually high, is all I am saying. Did you consciously decide to pedal that fast, or did it come naturally?


----------



## Guest

The frame is large enough. I moved the seat forward and found things were better so no lack of TT. I have a feeling that it is a height issue however I am not sure if you can get hip flexor strain by raising your saddle to high. I thought that posterior knee pain was a sign of this. 

Cheers!




allison said:


> I had wicked hip flexor problems after a big endurance mountain bike event on a new-ish bike. Turns out it was simply too small. I had to move the saddle too far back to compensate for the lack of TT to get the fit somewhere near correct.
> 
> Had to sell the small frame and re-purchase a larger one, but I haven't had any hip flexor pain since.
> 
> I've had knee problems when my saddle was too far up/down, but that's about it.
> 
> I mainly ride mountain bikes. Had a minor fit done when I bought my road bike, haven't changed anything, but other than back/neck irritation I have had no issues.
> 
> But, if you aren't overcompensating for a short TT not sure how much more you can move the saddle forward. If not, then I say try moving in small increments. Also don't forget that if the hip flexors are irritated/inflamed they must just still be sore for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm not an expert, but just my experience!


----------



## Terex

jjspike said:


> The frame is large enough. I moved the seat forward and found things were better so no lack of TT. I have a feeling that it is a height issue however I am not sure if you can get hip flexor strain by raising your saddle to high. I thought that posterior knee pain was a sign of this. Cheers!


I had all sorts of problems in one leg, including hip flexor strain, from raising saddle too high.

Other issues were: Baker's Cyst, huge knots in my upper calf, lower hamstring, and glute.


----------



## DrSprocket

I've had hip flexor issues too. Too far a reach can impact it negatively for me. See if you feel different when on the tops or no-handed.


----------



## Guest

No difference during a ride unless I am fully upright. This way I can spin faster and it feels slightly better. I lowered the seat .5cm and it felt much better in the hips. I think I may have been a tad high. I will find out in the morning.......

Cheers!




DrSprocket said:


> I've had hip flexor issues too. Too far a reach can impact it negatively for me. See if you feel different when on the tops or no-handed.


----------



## Guest

Pain seems a bit better today however I rode 20 minutes before lowering the seat. Hopefully things will be better.

Cheers!





jjspike said:


> No difference during a ride unless I am fully upright. This way I can spin faster and it feels slightly better. I lowered the seat .5cm and it felt much better in the hips. I think I may have been a tad high. I will find out in the morning.......
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Steve D

Try stretching afterwards using the yoga, pigeon stretch. A search online will show you the technique. It has helped me a lot.


----------



## cyclesport45

What Steve D just beat me to. I have really tight everything, back, hamstrings, hip flexors. The best way to stretch my hips (my position is dialed) is yoga, specifically the Pigeon forward fold. I got DVD from Sage Roundtree, specifically for cyclists.


----------

